# Introducing the Shure MOTIV MV88 - Head-FI TV



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 One of the many products being announced during CES 2015 (at Pepcom) is the Shure MOTIV MV-88--a fantastic microphone for any Lightning-enabled iOS device. Check it out now by watching this video, and stay tuned for our CES 2015 coverage.
  
  
 Products mentioned or shown in the video:

  


*Shure MOTIV MV88* iOS microphone
*Shure SRH1540* over-ear headphone
*Sennheiser HD 26 Pro* on-ear headphone
*Blue Microphones Spark Digital* USB microphone
  
   

_Introducing the Shure MOTIV MV88 - Head-FI TV _produced by Joe Cwik and Jude Mansilla
  
  

 We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## jude

Reserved.


----------



## I'mSparticus

Wow


----------



## zbeazer

I can think if so many applications this little mic would be great for!


----------



## brunoyujikc

That is really impressive. I am sure a lot of people have struggled with recording videos useing their cellphones but having a terrible clipping audio. This seems like a really neat solution to this issue.
 I wonder if it can work well with drums, which usually sound terrible from cellphone's microphones. I had to record videos of taiko drumming sessions for practice, but cellphones and point-and-shoot cameras were unable to capture the drum sound well.
  
 Did Shure develop their own transducer or is it form a 3rd company?
  
 It would be really cool if you could get a hold of another iphone 6 plus (or iphone 6, since their mics are probably the same) and simultaneously record something with the iphone's regular mic and the motiv, for a simple comparison.


----------



## blackwolf1006

No love for android.. sigh


----------



## miceblue

Interesting product. For field recordings though, I'd rather stick to my TASCAM iXJ2 and Sound Professional MS-TFB-2 binaural microphones for around the same price.


----------



## earfonia

Would love to see the micro USB version of the Shure MOTIV MV88 for Android devices.
 I'm a fan of MS microphone, prefer it more than XY. To have it that small and portable is just great, can leave my Zoom H2n at home. The sound quality seems great from the video.
  
  


miceblue said:


> Interesting product. For field recordings though, I'd rather stick to my TASCAM iXJ2 and Sound Professional MS-TFB-2 binaural microphones for around the same price.


 
  
 I use MS-TFB-2-11847 Master Series as well with Zoom H2n.


----------



## Uberclocked

Looks a bit unwieldy.  If I wanted a small mic I could take around with me I would probably choose the Blue Snowball or Snowflake.  The only real scenario this would be particularly useful (unless they bundle a lightning to usb/microusb) would be if I was limited to using an iPhone.  Seems like a niche product (not that it's a bad thing).


----------



## keanex

Definitely going to show this to my friend who does filming. The iPhone 6 seems to have an excellent camera, seems good enough to make amateur movies if you wanted. This would definitely add to the quality for budding budget amateurs. 
  
 Edit: Never thought about it for recording shows. The sound is definitely a huge step-up from the standard internal smartphone mic. A little compressed sounding, but I'd buy one if I had an iPhone since I go to a lot of shows.


----------

